# BigKen1967  Passed Away



## JDHunter (Jan 3, 2010)

Be much in prayer for Big Ken's family, He Passed away Sunday 1-3-2010, for those of us that knew him he was a very special friend.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 3, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## georgiaboy027 (Jan 3, 2010)

Prayers sent RIP Big Ken


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 3, 2010)

condolences to the family...rest in peace Ken!


----------



## IWB4ME (Jan 3, 2010)

I only met him once, but what a great guy. My prayers go out to all his family and friends. You will be missed.


----------



## littleman102475 (Jan 3, 2010)

i lost a good friend just talk to him on new years i will miss him my prayers are with the family


----------



## GoinHuntin (Jan 3, 2010)

To the family of my friend BIGKEN1967 I send my sincere condolences and prayers, to you Ken you will be missed by all and never forgotten...

R.I.P. BigKen

Your Friend, Jeff


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jan 3, 2010)

prayers sent..


----------



## disabled (Jan 3, 2010)

prayers are with the family


----------



## BRIAN1 (Jan 3, 2010)

Prayers for evryone involved.


----------



## POWER LINE (Jan 3, 2010)

Big ken was one of the best freinds a person could ever ask for. I am proud to call him my freind. I will miss him very much. (getty up)


----------



## Nitro (Jan 3, 2010)

My condolences. I saw Ken and his Dad a few weeks ago... never would have expected this . 

I invited him on a Turkey hunt this Spring......

Lord, life is short. God Speed Ken- you will be missed.

Prayers up for the family. You are all in my prayers.

Andrew


----------



## Harley45 (Jan 3, 2010)

I was very blessed to had known him as a friend, he was the most Kindest, Sweetest, Loveing person you'd ever meet. I will miss him, but will never forget him.

 Our prayers are with the Flanigan Family.


----------



## Sargent (Jan 3, 2010)

Awful news... prayers sent.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2010)

In our prayers...


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 3, 2010)

Praying for the Family...Just returned from a funeral....Real tough this time of year....  RW


----------



## pileit (Jan 3, 2010)

Praying for BIGKEN 1967's family.  One only needed to meet him one time for a lasting impression.  He will be missed on GON.


----------



## GRIZZLY63 (Jan 3, 2010)

Prayers sent for BIGKEN one heck of a nice guy we will miss ya but you have a good time up there with Jesus my Friend.


----------



## bearpugh (Jan 3, 2010)

my heart is broken. when i lost my leg ken really came thru for me. he had far more problems, but never let anything stop him. he loved life and loved god. i'm so blessed to have had him in my corner. god bless you ken. you're whole again now. walk those streets of gold my friend.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 3, 2010)

God Bless and keep you Ken!

Ron


----------



## donluego (Jan 3, 2010)

*Big Ken*

Knew big ken since back in high school - know his family also
my prayers go out to the Flanigan Family and all who knew him and what he meant to everyone else - a true inspiration to all. May God Bless this family and friends


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 3, 2010)

I didn't know the man , but all I can say he is in a place where we all wish to be, looking at the face of the one that redeemed us.
Rest in peace , brother , you will be back in a better body.
Peace.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 4, 2010)

Prayers are added for family and friends.


----------



## luv2drum (Jan 4, 2010)

I never got to meet him in person. I did speak to him on the phone once. He greatly impressed me as a fine man.  Thoughts and prayers go out to the family.


----------



## Jasper (Jan 4, 2010)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 4, 2010)

Ole Ken touched and blessed all that knew him ...

Godspeed Ken , we love ya brother ....


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 4, 2010)

Prayers sent to his family & friends !


----------



## Harley45 (Jan 4, 2010)

Visiting hrs for Ken Flanigan is tonight from 7-9pm, and tomorrow from 2-9pm.at the.....
Flanigan Funeral Home
4400 South Lee Steet
Buford, Ga. 30518-3645 
770-932-1133

The funeral will be at 2:30 on Wednesday at Cross Roads Baptist Church 
1391 Braselton Highway
Lawrenceville, Georgia 30052


----------



## Gunner70 (Jan 4, 2010)

*RIP Ken...*

Only met Ken a few times, but sincerley enjoyed each visit to his house. The man was as kind and full of life as anyone I have ever known.

Will be missed...


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 4, 2010)

Very sorry to hear of his passing.

Condolences to his family and to his friends.


----------



## clent586 (Jan 10, 2010)

Ken was a good fella and comes from a good family. He lived about 1/8 of a mile from me. I went to church with his sister......I work with his brother at the fire department.......and bought a many boiled peanuts from his daddy. Good hearted fella that will be missed for sure. Clent


----------



## secondseason (Jan 22, 2010)

I just heard about this....My thoughts and prayers to the family.


----------



## jamie1475 (Jan 25, 2010)

Met Ken only once and knew then that I'd met a friend.Even if only for that short time we talked and he smiled I felt I was with family.R.I.P. brother.My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## timber rattler (Feb 23, 2010)

DOn't know where I was when this was posted but just came across this.
I knew Ken and met him several months ago.
He came and spoke to some delinquents and was a very sincere man.
Thoughts and prayers will continue to go out to the family.


----------

